# Toy poodle ate earplug..now what?



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I just joined this forum today and already my first question! My toy poodle Geno, just over 13 weeks and 4 lbs, apparently ate a foam earplug today while his dad was watching him and I am at work. I have read that alot of dogs will just pass them, but with him being so small will this require emergency attention? We have a vet appt tm for shots, can I just monitor him until then? Any advice is really appreciated!! He also loves to try to eat pine needles, we catch him most of the time, but I'm sure thats not good for him either! Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Keeping a puppy from putting nasty things in their mouths is much like having a year old human who wants to eat everything. I would watch him for any signs of distress and not do anything drastic right now. Since it was foam the chances of it passing are pretty good, but I would make sure the second ear plug is out of his reach! A little puppy has to be watched all the time or put in a place you know is safe. That's about the only way to prevent them from eating weird stuff like electrical cords and the chair legs. Pine needles should taste nasty, I would think, but I can't see them hurting him. They aren't poisonous.

Let us know how he is.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My dogs eat my ear plugs all the time |: you'll find a bright colored poop with your intact ear plug soon. I don't suggest reusing it.


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you!! I rarely have issues with him getting into things he shouldn't, or I catch him quickly enough to prevent anything bad. I'm still trying to get across the importance of watching him 100% of the time to his dad. He doesn't understand that things can happen in 'just a second'. I compared a puppy to having a baby too but he doesn't have much experience in that either lol. I'm probably overly cautious, and he is a little too relaxed.


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

haha thanks Fluffy!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My mini ate one of mine when he was maybe 10 or 12 weeks old. Just keep an eye to see if he's experiencing any difficulty when pooping.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A question- why do you guys use ear plugs in the first place? Is it noisy at night? I know- you are all competition swimmers!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm always afraid my cats will eat it, but they play with it and leave it alone. Leroy LOVES ear plugs and will sneak them from my husband. He loves to chew them like gum and then he slyly spits them out where he found it. My husband reaches for them at night and it's all soggy or crusty with spit LOL.

You'll be surprised the crazy things dogs have eaten and passed!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So true, I just heard about this poor bull terrier owner whose dog pooped right in front of a crowded bus stop, and a pair of panties came out first.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

You can always call your vet or an emergency vet to ask. Bambi had complications from a quarter sized piece of foam.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha, i went to the vet and he told me he have 2 true stories of dogs eating wedding rings and pooping them out.....

My little guy of 4 months ingested plastic, hair, tissue etc etc, i was always wondering why there's funny stuff in his poop, but i think as long as he's still pooping normal, eating normal and drinking normal, just monitor and don't do anything drastic


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

My brother in law had underwear surgically removed from his spoo puppy 3 times (women's size small - I know that sounds like too much information, but I'm just saying they weren't very big pieces of fabric. It wasn't like Siz XXL men's boxers or something)! That seems SO odd to me because Huxley has eaten several things he's not supposed to and been absolutely fine! My friend's boxer puppy just chewed the LEG off a pair of pants and ate it (then pooped it out easily the next day)....I was cracking up because she said the way she found out was when she went to put the pair of pants on one leg had been sawed off around mid-thigh 

My brother in law didn't wait very long for their spoo to pass the "objects" and took him immediately to the vet. But I would think the vet would say "wait and see" rather than risk a surgical procedure involving anesthesia and everything!

EDIT: Oh my gosh I just realized this post seems like my brother in law was the owner of the women's size small underpants!  Just to be clear, the underwear were my sister in laws (his wife) but the dog "belongs" to my BIL....oh geez I'm just digging a deeper hole now, and there's WAY too much talk of underpants in this post!!!


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my, you all are great!! Thanks for making me laugh instead of getting me stressed out!! 

We're going to the vet for a check up tomorrow anyway, so that makes me feel better too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

outwest said:


> A question- why do you guys use ear plugs in the first place? Is it noisy at night? I know- you are all competition swimmers!


Boyfriend snores, poodles bark in their sleep, I'm a light sleeper.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

CraftyGirl said:


> We're going to the vet for a check up tomorrow anyway, so that makes me feel better too!


 How did the checkup go? Hopefully good! I also have been freaked right out by something or other my two ate, but it's always been fine so far.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Hope your little guy came through this little adventure just fine!

I have been wearing earplugs for years. I have Fibromyalgia and sleep evades me on a nightly basis. The slightest sound will wake me. However, my earplugs are the clear moldable type; sort of like a gum. They are the only ones that stick and keep the sound out for me. Now, I wouldn't be very concerned if one of my pups ate one of those. 

I think I would have to laugh when I went to pick up the babies colorful poop.

And, WestCoastSpoo! I nearly busted a gut!_


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes we made it through just fine!! Actually this morning, 48 hours later, the earplug appeared in our yard during his potty break. Thank you all for your help and encouragment! Now he's running around like crazy, I wonder if he feels as good as I do that this is over haha?


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

And the check up went great! Thanks for asking, Indiana!! He is up to 4.5 lbs now and gaining a few ounces a week. One more trip for puppy shots and we get a break until he gets neutered!!


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

WestCoastSpoo...I am laughing so hard at your post! Thank you for making my night! Lolololololol :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad to hear your baby is doing okay! It's stressful worrying about our little furry babies like that. 

This may be TMI, but I just gave a dog I groomed to the owner today. She set him down and he began pooping. He pooped a little bit on the ground, but then kept squatting. We saw that there was more poop stuck in his butt. We were all confused as to why this poop was stuck. I went to grab some toilet paper, and pulled the poop out... there was a skinny red plastic thing in the poop and the butt! I was nervous to pull the red string out, but felt no resistance so I sloooooowly pulled the rest out. I know that this may be dangerous because stringy things can get wrapped up with the intestines and such. The red string was about 6-7 inches long, and turns out it was the bologna casing!! The owner was confused because she says she doesn't even eat bologna! The things dogs get into!


----------

